# Systema in London, Ontario



## Roland (Jun 14, 2004)

June 12, 2004 
A. Paul Dawdy   

With permission from Vladimir Vasiliev, we are conducting a training group for The System in London, Ontario. You can contact us for dates & times at: O.K.K.A. Studios 
1472 Dundas St. 
London, Ontario 
N5W 3B9 
                 (519) 659-021 apdawdy@hotmail.com 



artyon:


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 14, 2004)

Sweet! Permission to stop by sometime, Mr Dawdy?

 :asian:


----------



## NYCRonin (Jun 14, 2004)

I extend my best wishes to you and your efforts.


----------



## jellyman (Jun 15, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Roland (Jun 17, 2004)

Thank you so much everyone.
Your support is greatly appreciated!

For the moment we have friday night classes at 7:30 pm and Sunday mornings at 10 am.


----------

